# Wlan karte einschalten



## Ripper11 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Wlan-Adapter wird von Linux nicht sofort erkannt. Also hab ich meine Wlan-Karte mit dem ndiswrapper installiert. Mit der Eingabe "iwlist wlan1 scan" find ich mein Wlan. Nun will ich mich mit dem Netzwerk verbinden, doch das geht nicht . Wenn ich auch keine Verschlüsselung aktiviert habe kann ich auch nicht verbinden. Kann es nun sein das meine Wlan-Karte ausgeschaltet ist? Wenn ich ifup wlan1 eingebe dann kommt auch ne Fehlermeldung  
Ich habe mal ein Bild von meiner Ausgabe mit "iwconfig wlan1" gemacht.
Ich benutz grad die Beta version von Ubuntu 7.10

Danke schonmal
Gruß Fabi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Probier mal

```
ifconfig wlan1 up
```

Ansonsten probier es doch mal ueber ein schickes GUI-Tool, z.B. den Wireless Assistant.


----------



## Navy (9. Oktober 2007)

unter Debiansystemen reicht auch ein


```
sudo ifup wlan1
```


----------



## stain (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe von _ifup wlan1_ aus?

//Edit bei mir kommt diese Meldung:

```
Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
```
Mein Wlan funktioniert trotzdem super...


----------



## Ripper11 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ja genau. Bei mir kommt auch 

```
Ignoring unknown interface wlan1=wlan1.
```
Und wenn ich ifdown wlan1 eingebe kommt:

```
ifdown: interface wlan1 not configured
```
In meiner /etc/network/interfaces steht folgendes drin:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
```

@ rummeldibummel
Was steht da bei dir drin? Und was für eine Verschlüsselung hast du?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## stain (18. Oktober 2007)

Meine /etc/network/interfaces habe ich nicht bearbeiten müssen. Ich verwende WPA2.
Konfiguriere doch ersteinmal ifconfig. Wie das geht findest du in den Manpages dazu.


```
ifdown: interface wlan1 not configured
```

//Edit:
Tschuldigung wegen der späten Antwort...


----------



## graffcon (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ripper11,

falls das Problem noch aktuell sein sollte, installier mal hwinfo.
Dann kannst Du sehr leicht Infos über Karte & Treiber einholen. Falls der Treiber nicht aktiviert ist, steht der entsprechende Befehl zum aktivieren dabei.

Grüße
Graffcon


----------

